# Specialized Langster



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Can anyone give me some feedback on their Specialized Langster? Include pic, size, your size etc. I'm thinking of getting one, but can't find any info. Thanks


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Can anyone give me some feedback on their Specialized Langster? Include pic, size, your size etc. I'm thinking of getting one, but can't find any info. Thanks


Mosovich,
sorry, no picks on offer yet. Someday. Anyway, 52cm 2005 Langster. Drop bars replaced with bullhorns and a TT lever on the right going to the front brake. No rear brake. Cranks replaced with 165mm FSA track cranks (faster spinning, less toe overlap, never had a pedal strike yet) & 42T chain ring. Put a 16T fixed gear on it, and a 20T freewheel, and a chain tug. I really like the saddle, tho' some have said they hate it. As for the bike, I realy like it. Quick, responsive, not overly harsh (even with an AL fork), great ride all around in my book. I am using it for a 12 mile a day commute, with some climbing, and I have done a couple 30-40 mile days as well. Nothing really long as the girlfriend is not yet up to long miles, and I have not had a chance to solo a long ride. I think I could do a century on her no problem tho'. FWIW, I am 5'-6", 190#, short in the leg, long in the torso, ie hard to fit on a bike. 
I also think it looks rather nice, but then I like compact geometry and fat AL tubes.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

I am 5 11 and had a 58cm. I kind of miss mine, but its lack of clearance for big tyres meant it lost out when a dirt cheap cross-check turned up. The worst thing about them is the wheels are not that great....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tire width?*

Anyone know what tire width they can handle? 28?


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> Can anyone give me some feedback on their Specialized Langster? Include pic, size, your size etc. I'm thinking of getting one, but can't find any info. Thanks


I bought one for my college son (in Boston) a few weeks ago. He converted to fixed gear and absolutely loves it. He's about 5'-10" and got a 56 cm frame.


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

Mosovich said:


> Anyone know what tire width they can handle? 28?


Yeah, 28 in a Conti Gatorskin. Barely. Like, before I wore my front tire down some, I would hear sand grinding between my front tire and front brake caliper when it rained. I still like having 28s.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*Only "undesirable" thing I've heard is ...*

that the dropouts are AL... may or may not be a factor for you. But isn't a Pista somewhat around the same price?

-D


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pista*

The Pista has an agressive track geometry, vs. the Specialized road geo.


----------



## Cru Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

I wanted a Langster pretty badly, but I decided on a Pista instead. Both nice bikes. The Pista is so sweet, fast, nimble, and blinging! I love it. A real blast on the street and I like the aggressive geometry for what I use it for. It provides a nice contrast to other bikes in the stable.


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

MrDan said:


> that the dropouts are AL... may or may not be a factor for you. But isn't a Pista somewhat around the same price?
> 
> -D


If you want to race regularly on the track, then the AL track ends may be a problem, but for a general ride, where the wheels aren't pulled regularly, AL will hold up just fine. And with the addition of a chain tug you have no problems at all, as you don't have a serated steel nut cranked down really tight on a soft AL track end. Also, the Langster comes with really nice nuts with an integral washer, so even cranking the nut down directly doesn't cause as much damage as a regular nut would.

Best,
Gordon


----------



## noslogan (Feb 13, 2005)

*don't get this one!!*

Don't get this one!!
This guy looks as if he is trying to bid on his own bike.

A $600 bike for $2000. Wow.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Specialize...172498328QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

noslogan said:


> Don't get this one!!
> This guy looks as if he is trying to bid on his own bike.
> 
> A $600 bike for $2000. Wow.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Specialize...172498328QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


$4000 now. Holy crap!

Gordon


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah I saw this one on Ebay earlier this week. The funny thing is they don't list the extra pounds of herb in the tubing...


----------

